# 1977 Winnebago Chieftain - what should I look out for?



## Jimmers

I'm thinking of purchasing a 1977 Chieftain and I'm after some tips of what to look out for when I go to look over it. 

I have been told to check the sub frame, LPG servicing and a few other bits but if there's a definitive list of "Definately Check These Before Parting With Cash" I would be most grateful to read it

Cheers for now

Jimmy


----------



## CliveMott

Damp from the top and all sides. Rot. Loose body joints.
Lay underneath and check for R U S T. 

The mechanical s are in a different league compared to European stuff as they tend to be BIG. Take an AA or RAC man with you to check out these aspects of the base chassis.

C.


----------



## raynipper

Exhaust manifolds and down pipes were always susceptible to fractures and stripped threads.
The HT leads should have shrouds or protectors on them and will cook if not.
The P30 chassis can have inside air bags to help steering and support the load on rear springs. Make sure these retain air and are about 30 psi.
The hand brake often was a prop shaft brake and was always exposed to salt and grit. Rarely worked well.
The floor is just chip board with an aluminium skin on the bottom. This often allowed moisture to 'blow' the chipboard and the floor could be spongy.

Unless it's a Dodge chassis and engine. Built like a tank but drives like one.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

Check the tow-bar :roll: .

You will need a big one to pull the fuel bowser :lol: :lol: 

Old yank stuff is certainly not known for its fuel economy !!! I would be very surprised (no I would be astounded) if you get more than single digit MPG out of it LPG conversion or not, regardless of what the vendor tells you.

Having said that if the price is right it could work out cheaper than a more modern and smaller EU diesel coachbuilt if you take into account depreciation !!! and dont plan on doing too many miles in it. 

You need to do the maths VERY carefully !!!

As Clive said at that age I would think the biggest danger is going to be water ingress (or rust of course) 

Good luck and keep us posted !!


----------



## raynipper

Just in case Jimmy.
I have an as new book called RV Repair and Maintenance Manual 1989.
This covers all aspects of American motorhomes and trailers of that era.

It's £5 p&p if your interested after buying the RV.

I also have the Dodge Motorhome Chassis Guide 1978 & 1979 covering the M-300 to M-600 chassis for £10 p&p.

Ray.


----------



## Jimmers

Thanks for the feedback, all really useful info. 

Do any of you know of a reputable M/H inspector that could run an inspection? 

Or is that a waste of money on a unit thats only costing around the £6k mark?


----------



## raynipper

Gold Motor Services at Alton would be your nearest and they love Winny's.

Ray.


----------



## olley

Here's a link to the brochure: http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/previous-models/1977/pdfs/winnebago/77-ChieftainBrave-bro.pdf

Ian


----------

